# Insert Remote Control



## FlagshipOne (Apr 2, 2017)

so I bought a Duluth Forge Dual Fuel Vent Free Fireplace Insert (FDF300R) - 26,000 BTU with Remote Control. I synced the remote with the receiver in the box and set the temp I wanted it to come on and go off at 69 degrees. It runs great but never actually shuts off. I went and looked at it yesterday and it was 74 degrees in that room. so i shut it off using the remote making sure the remote was still active according to the LCD display and went out to run errands thinking that it should come on its own once the temp dropped below 69 (factoring in the variance of 2 degrees it should have come on at least 67 degrees) when i returned the insert was not running and according to the remote it was 62 degrees in the room. Any ideas what I am doing wrong or what the problem may be?


----------



## Millbilly (Apr 2, 2017)

If it is not an operator error issue, I would start with the batteries in the transmitter.  Sometimes as they are on the fringe it will operate on/off, but the tstat mode won't.  Even if they are brand new some remotes come new with some pretty crappy no name batteries.  Also don't put the remote on a window sill or directly near a central heat source, best on a table or on a wall somewhere in the room.


----------



## FlagshipOne (Apr 2, 2017)

so according to the manual ... The Thermo Feature on the transmitter operates the appliance whenever the ROOM TEMPERATURE varies a certain number of degrees from the SET TEMPERATURE. This variation is called the “SWING” or TEMPERATURE DIFFERENTIAL. The factory setting for the “swing number” is 2. This represents a temperature variation of +/- 20 F (10 C) between SET temperature and ROOM temperature, which determines when the fireplace will be activated.

after messing with it today I actually got it to activate and deactivate on its own but .... its almost a 5 degree swing. Checked the manufacturer for the remote and their instructions say the same thing, it should be 2 degrees. is this a common occurrence or is something wrong with my remote?


----------



## Marlin Schreffler (Apr 14, 2022)

FlagshipOne.     I'm having the same problem. Did you ever get it resolved?


----------

